

Every blade of glass is a different shade of green - emrahyalaz

Hi, this is my second post on Hacker News, and I read it every week or so. My name is Emrah, and I'm a seasoned entrepreneur with complementary skills to a hacker (capturing user stories, figuring out human needs, UX, architecture, agile methods, merciless testing to break your code over and over again) and have access to lotsa money. 
I would like to co-found with 1-2 exceptional humans who can code, and dis-intermediate a large industry that will see tremendous demand thanks to baby boomers (thank you Drucker for making us rich, again).<p>I am an ex-introvert geek (I hacked my mind successfully to see the other side). So are many of my friends. But they are not here.
I moved to San Francisco after riding 7 months around the country on a GS1200 (swam with sharks and got stranded on an island:). 
I don't know many people here in the industry (just one Stanford CS professor, who is a close friend). I'm looking for intelligent, imaginative, and brave engineers who have an appreciation for irony and distaste for blind status quo. I deeply respect Graham, DeMarco, Brooks, Weinberg and Spolsky. I applied what they wrote over and over to win with position+tempo+material (I think chess strategy dominates all business strategy).<p>So here's my question to the Hacker community, 
I am looking for some of you: intelligent, passionate, gets things done, and excited about  making something people will like. Now, HOW would you meet and gently seduce YOU to build something great, if you were to ride into an American city where you don't know anybody?<p>Nice to meet you virtually:)<p>Make something people will like. 
All else follows.<p>Emrah<p>PS: To switch from introvert to extrovert, especially to attract a mate, I found the first step is to let go of guilt/shame/regret etc.
They all are exotic forms of self-torture.
Smart people like exotic mental expressions to amuse themselves;)
======
j_baker
For the record, it sounds like you haven't made the transition from introvert
to extravert. You've made the transition from shy to not shy. :-)

That said, my advice is to hit up various meet up groups or go somewhere like
noisebridge. Find someone who's interested in what you're working on, and
then... Just ask. It's really not totally different from asking someone to go
out with you if you think about it.

~~~
emrahyalaz
Oh, and no luck at meetups. Nobody so far seemed smart or passionate enough to
build something great. Perhaps I'm missing the good ones.

~~~
j_baker
If you're an extravert (which I don't doubt), then you may have a problem with
judging people based on what you see on the outside and not digging any
deeper. There isn't necessarily anything wrong with that. It's just that
sometimes you have to appreciate depth as well as breadth, especially when
you're dealing with a field that tends to attract introverts like programming
does. This may or may not be you though. I haven't met you to figure it out
though.

~~~
emrahyalaz
Hmmm, interesting. You clearly explored deeply into this. To clarify, nothing
wrong with any of this, they are simple different states of being. I feel a
slight advantage in being able to switch, be able to go in and out of both
states. Perhaps I'm none anymore. I'm not sure if all extroverts judge people
based on what they see on the surface. I feel the defining attribute of
extrovert is much smaller fear (or even ignorance) of uncertainty. I feel
introverts hate being wrong so much more it becomes painful, so they display a
stronger fear (and recognition) of uncertainty in all domains in life.

~~~
j_baker
Yes, I have spent too much time studying psychology. And it depends on the
person. You sound right-brained in that you can handle and even embrace
uncertainty when extraverted, but become rigid when introverted. A person who
is left-brained would be the exact opposite (rigid when extraverted, but
flexible when introverted).

~~~
emrahyalaz
That sounds like a useful distinction. What is the defining attribute of the
introvert to you? and what is an example of flexible when introverted in that
context?

------
markchristian
Hacker Dojo, down in Mountain View, is a nifty hackerspace down started by a
few friends of mine. There are always clever people congregating there.

~~~
emrahyalaz
hacker dojo, check! When is the best time to show up as a stranger? Thank you
Mark Christian, you are an honorable person of good taste:)

